# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد 4.2.2 سيتأخر في الوصول إلى Galaxy S III و Galaxy Note II

## mohamed73

قد  تكون سامسونج مشغولة في الفترة الأخيرة بإصدار الكثير من الأجهزة بمختلف  أشكالها، إلا أن ذلك لا يبرر تأخر إرسال التحديثات لأصحاب الأجهزة التي لا  تزال في مقدمة أجهزة سامسونج، ومن هذه الأجهزة Samsung Galaxy S III و  Samsung Galaxy Note II، والذي يبدو أن تحديث أندرويد 4.2.2 سيتأخر بالوصول  إليهما قليلًا.
أخبار عديدة تُشير إلى أن سامسونج ستضيف إلى هذين  الهاتفين بعض ميزاتها الحديثة التي جاءت أساسية على هاتفها الأخير Galaxy  S4، مثل smart pause و smart scroll، إلا أن الأمور لا تسير كما هو مخطط  لها على ما يبدو. وقد رأينا قبل فترة تسرب لتحديث أندرويد 4.2.2 لهاتف Galaxy S III، ولكن لم يكن التحديث الرسمي على أي حال.
وحسب  ما ذكر موقع Sam Mobile المعني بقضايا شركة سامسونج في حسابه على تويتر،  فإن التحديث لهاتفي Samsung Galaxy S III و Samsung Galaxy Note II سيتأخر،  ويعود سبب ذلك هو إضافة ميزات جديدة وتغييرات عديدة على واجهة سامسونج  TouchWiz لكلا الجهازين.
وللأسف  لا معلومات محددة حول الموعد المتوقع لوصول النسخة الأخيرة من أندرويد إلى  الهاتفين؛ والتي كان من المفترض أن تصل في غضون الشهر الماضي والحالي،  ولكن لا بد أن لا يتأخر ذلك كثيرًا، خصوصًا أن هاتف سامسونج الأخير Galaxy  S4 يتمتع بآخر نسخة من نظام أندرويد، وليس من المفترض أن تواجه سامسونج  صعوبة كبيرة في تعديل واجهة TouchWiz لهواتفها القديمة.
يُذكر أن  معظم نسخ هذين الهاتفين قد وصلهما تحديث أندرويد 4.1.2، وبالتالي فإن  مستخدمي هذه الأجهزة قد تذوقوا طعم جيلي بين مبدأيًا، وهم بانتظار تذوق  المزيد من الميزات الخاصة بشركة سامسونج، والتي قد تستحق بعض الانتظار.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمدالشمري

كلامج اكثر من جميل

----------


## chadid

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي الكريم للاسف لن يكون هناك اصدار 4.2.2 لهذين الهاتفين بل سيكون التحديث مباشرة للاصدار 4.3

----------


## ahmed189

الف الف الف شكر

----------

